# Datenausgabe auf Com und USB



## swek (30. Nov 2005)

Schönen Abend,

zuerst mal schon Entschuldigung wenn ich es in das falsche Forum gepostet habe - es geht rein um die Ausgabe von Daten über die COM und USB-Schnittstelle (bei Bedarf bitte verschieben).

Ich möchte bei einem Programm (Anzeigetafel für American Football) zusätzlich zur Ausgabe des Spielstandes am Schirm auch auf COM und USB als Stream ausgeben (= sobald sich was am Stand ändert einen entsprechenden String mit allen Daten dorthin schicken) damit ein anderer PC der am PC hängt auf dem das Programm läuft, "mithorchen" kann.

Ich habe mir bereits Infos über das Javacomm Api besorgt - nachdem es aber so ausschaut, dass da der Support eher im Argen liegt würde ich gern wissen, ob ihr irgendwelche Alternativen für diese Aufgabe wisst.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Klaus


----------



## Bert Brenner (1. Dez 2005)

Wenns PC zu PC ist würd ich Sockets nehmen.


----------



## swek (2. Dez 2005)

Ich dachte/denke dass Sockets nur im Zusammenhang mit einem Netzwerk Sinn machen/in Gebrauch sind.


----------

